# new babies and all bucks



## luvbug*diapers (Feb 23, 2010)

Has anybody else noticed but seems to be a buck year around here.
We had 3 bucks out of 3 babaies this year and our neighbor had a very high % of bucks also.She mentioned it way before we kidded.

here are our newest additions.Wish the black one was a doe so bad.Hubby said we could keep one of the does this year but none.baaaaaa :hair: :GAAH: :veryangry:

but with that said Im very thankful for a safe delivery from both does.No problems to speak of.
I can breath again


gracies buck 2011-tiger lilly=UAF by renee miller, on Flickr


gracies buck 2011-tiger lilly=UAF by renee miller, on Flickr


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Very very cute. Thanks for sharing and congrats on safe deliveries.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable boys!! So sorry you didn't get your girls.

I actually had an even ratio... 1 buck bred to 1 doe= 1 buckling, 2nd buck bred to 2 does....1st doe=2 doelings, 2nd doe=1 doeling 2 bucklings


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I had 3 bucks out of 2 does and no doelings this year 

LW


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations! they are beautiful boys... I had one buck .. but I still have one more chance in a few weeks.. Do the doeling dance!


----------



## nagismom (Sep 25, 2010)

We had 10 bucks and 2 does this year....so I agree it's definitely a buck year! Of the 2 doelings I got I think only one is a keeper :sigh: Once again I had to purchase junior stock for the showring...Darn...LOL Your boys are awefully handsome and congrats on the good deliveries!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I guess my goats like going against the grain. We had 5 :kidred: and 1 :kidblue:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I would have been even if I hadn't had one doe have quad boys. So far I have had 6 does and 8 bucks. One more to go.

Jan


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I love the brown one! Congrats on a good delivery


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I thought last year was a buck year. (i had 4 out of 7) But two years in a row?

well that bodes well for me if i'm breeding for 2012 babies - the boy streak has to end sometime, right?


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Watch next year when I breed my newest goat and want a buck from her I won't get one. This year will probably be bucks when I want to keep a doeling. Funny how it all works!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable...  :thumb: 

we had a bucky year also.... must be in the air....


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh! What pretty babies. It stinks that they are bucks


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

Don't feel bad! All of my kids born from my Saanan Buck were all boys and only one birth was twins, all the rest were singles so it was a very disappointing year. 

I only bred my Nubian Buck to 3 does this year and he produced twin girls, one of each twins and a single doe from a small Alpine who was accidentally bred. I am guessing she only had one because as soon as the buck got to her I kicked him in the rear to hopefully stop him and he jumped down. Unfortunately I didn't get there fast enough.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

awww they are sooo cute!  Bummer about no does though...especially if you were planning on keeping one.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

CUTE!!! 

I agree so far has been a bucky year. We had 6 babies born and 4 of those were boys..don't get me wrong I love all babies and just glad they are healthy, but I want GIRLS! lol...have 3 more that are to give birth in about a month or so...we shall see what we are given then.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

We've had 5 bucks and 5 does, so exactly even....although three of those were all buck triplets out of one doe.


----------

